# nathan where are you?



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

nathan as our administrator and site creator (i think) I'd like to personally like to thank you for creating drywall talk.
But you seem to be a shadow, even myron gets into the mix from time to time and imposes his 2cents once in a while on the other forum.
Just curious if you work in the drywall trades at all, and have anything to add to the threads.
i know i should have posted this one in off topics, but this is the most popular section drawing the most activity.:thumbup:


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Howdy,

I'm here every day and I've been excited to see the growth recently. I'm not trying to be quite but I don't run a drywall business so I try not to speak unless spoken too .
My background is painting and new home construction so I do have a lot of exposure over the years to drywall. I'm just not a finisher myself. 

Thanks for the kind words though. I'm excited to see you guys using the site. If you ever need anything or have any requests please let me know!


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks for the lowdown
now what are your thoughts on the level5ing with the mud threads/posts, do you think we are wasting time by doing this, me personally i do not trust the painters in my area to do it with paint, so when i need a perfect wall i take it upon myself to do it with mud and find spraying to be my method of choise.
would you recommend a contractor that was finishing drywall behind you to take these steps or would they be wasting there time because paint would do a better job.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I'm here every day and I've been excited to see the growth recently. I'm not trying to be quite but I don't run a drywall business so I try not to speak unless spoken too .


the correct spelling is "quiet"


just playin' chief! 

As I'm sure you've noticed, I'm just the guy that spends way too much time on here! We've spoken minor. Thank you for the site! I can speak for most of us when I say, we love it!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

My spelling is terrible. If it wasn't for spell check I'd be totally screwed. Expect more slip ups


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

brdn_drywall said:


> i do not trust the painters in my area to do it with paint, so when i need a perfect wall i take it upon myself to do it with mud and find spraying to be my method of choise.


It all depends on who your following and who's following you. If everyone did their job right no one would have to take extra steps but that's life. The best situation (in new construction) is when you have a good construction manager or GC who watches everyone along the way and makes sure they do it right.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ya know, I've never used the spell check, I went to install it but it started taking too long, so I said forget it. 

I was just playing anyways, I guess I have a rep. to uphold! :shrug:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

has the website suggestions been looked at/considered? I know we have some good ideas for the site.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Whitey97 said:


> has the website suggestions been looked at/considered? I know we have some good ideas for the site.


Have any you want to point out?


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Have any you want to point out?


 YES!! Make people post their location in their profile. Or at least a rough Idea, northeast, canada, southwest etc. It's freakin annoying when someone says, boy, things are slow here. Well where is here?? Anyway, this site seemed to just takeoff the last month or so, so now I'm torn between here and contractortalk. I'm visiting both in secret, sssshhhhhh. Feels like I'm cheating.:devil2:


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Done, location now required during registration and profile updates.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Done, location now required during registration and profile updates.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I'm a powerhouse!! Thanks Nathan!!! Incredible that happened in like 5 min.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

How about something more to validate people from entering. I don't really like the idea that anyone can be in here. Make the forum not viewable to outsiders unless they subscribe. From there, I don't know, it might keep the honest from just peeking in, seeing what they can from us. Taking our secrets.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Closed forums = no growth. The only way people find you is by searching for things through Google and picking up on a discussion that is taking place.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, my issue is this... do we want to grow if it's the DIY'ers making us grow? I was thinking if their job discription doesn't match certian criteria, maybe they can only have limited access? is that a possibility?


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

well what i think nathan getting at is this place is a business for him to more traffic = more adds which in turn =more revenue it's not just a special place for us to come and chat


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

It is?


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, this is a pros only site. That means that only pros can register and use the site. We ask everyone during registration what they do for a living and if it's not a relevant trade I ban them. It's an honor system but it's worked for over 5 years on contractortalk.com. It's the best we got.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Now that, is a good answer. I was just curious. I like it.

On a different note, if you're making money with this, can I start Caulktalk.com ? :lol:


----------

